# I would marry a guy today if he said...



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

or I would marry a girl today if she said... Fill in the blank

For example,
I would marry a guy today if he said...

...he likes watching ballet and listening to Chopin nocturnes.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

... if she said she wouldn't take half my crap when she divorces me! 

... if she could name off all of the Tigers/Red Wings/Pistons and their positions.

... if she said she never wants kids.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd be banned from SAS if I filled in that blank publicly.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

...if she said "your awkwardness and complete lack of social skills is such a turn on. Let's make wild love under the warm glow of your laptop computer. You can cook some scrambled eggs for me afterwards, and then we will go see a movie or camping -- either one is fine." :blank

I don't believe in marriage. But if someone said this to me, it would be the start of a lifelong relationship. She may eventually be able to talk me into marriage, but I'm not making any promises.

I await your PM :mushy. Subtle hints in other threads are also acceptable, though confusing :con.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> ...if she said "your awkwardness and complete lack of social skills is such a turn on. Let's make wild love under the warm glow of your laptop computer. You can cook some scrambled eggs for me afterwards, and then we will go see a movie or camping -- either one is fine." :blank
> 
> I don't believe in marriage. But if someone said this to me, it would be the start of a lifelong relationship. She may eventually be able to talk me into marriage, but I'm not making any promises.
> 
> I await your PM :mushy. Subtle hints in other threads are also acceptable, though confusing :con.


:lol "under the warm glow of your laptop..." rofl. Can't really top that.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

... do you want to marry me? 

Just kidding, I don't even want to marry, or do I? Hmm... if I find the right girl I guess everthing is possible...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

he loved me and found me attractive, funny and smart, ... and meant it.... after time had passed. It couldn't come too soon, because then it would be real... but if after time... maybe 3-6 months, once we got to know each other and saw all of each others flaws... if then he could still say it... I would marry him (if other things were happening).

For me it isn't just if someone loves me, he would have to be committed to me and to my son, he would have to really like my kid and would have to feel that he could love him too. It would have to feel real.

I am a passionate person, when I love I love with everything inside me - physically, mentally, emotionally, spiritually and intellectually - and I need someone who can at least try to accept that even if they can't give back totally the way I give to them.

I would have to feel like they trust me and I would have to feel like I could trust them and feel safe.

They would have to be ok with staying home a lot... but be able to occasionally go to a movie or out to eat... I don't go out much but when I want to go I want to have someone to go with. I don't do the beach or concerts or malls or lots of stuff that other people do so no worries there.

And... they have to be willing to spend holidays together... enjoy holidays and appreciate how important family is even when family is extremely annoying. He would have to understand that while you may not spend a lot of time with family that there are times when you have to go and grin and bear it and accept their flaws and just love them in limited doses.

Ooops this is getting too long - sorry, I over type things.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I would marry them if they said "You are going to die soon anyway. It would make me happy if we married first." 

I have never desired marriage, so can only imagine changing my mind under extreme circumstances.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

if she said "I'm a female". done


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

...do i look fat? and i say yes! her reply.. ha ha youre right! my diet sucks and i havent been getting enough exercise thank you so ****ing much for being honest. my reply.. no thank you for being logical and not playing 'that game' with me. her reply..no problem. my reply..ya know even though you have put on some weight i still find you hot. im a curve man and holy **** that ***...her reply..thats nice but mostly im just worried about my health. my reply.. i understand. hey do you want to go for a walk? her reply..lets go........eventually we get married and live happily ever after.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

...yes, i love reading also, and i would love to go on traveling adventures around the world, and try to live off the grid, and build a house and garden, and no i don't care if we're poor as long as we're happy together, and we will be because we make each other laugh, and yes sometimes i wear strange clothes.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

...if she said, "I'm a billionaire". :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

if she said "I don't care about your past; I love you anyway" - that and she is able to keep up with my mind! :lol


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

...if she said, "_I love quantum physics!_"


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

"I would like to live in the UK." 

I'm helpful like that.


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> "I would like to live in the UK."
> 
> I'm helpful like that.


I'm already here. :b

...if she said "I like you". Simple as that really. :?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Current UK citizens are disqualified from marrying me. I know...I know...as we speak scores of people across the country are setting out to drown themselves in their baths in hopeless misery and despair, but I'm only being honest.


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Current UK citizens are disqualified from marrying me. I know...I know...as we speak scores of people across the country are setting out to drown themselves in their baths in hopeless misery and despair, but I'm only being honest.


I think the criteria of this curriculum is a shambles! My dream was visioned and then destroyed by your lust for foreign fruits, when we all know the best peaches are aboard this island. I bid you adieu, whiterabbit. :cry :b


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

..she loves me, and really meant it. Of course, that is if I felt the same.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i would marry a guy today if he said he was okay with me listening to my chemical romance CDs on repeat. :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i would marry a guy today if he said he was okay with me listening to my chemical romance CDs on repeat. :b


...would it just be you be listening to it, or would you make him listen to? If it's just you, then let me go buy a ring and I'll see you...when you're 18.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Current UK citizens are disqualified from marrying me. I know...I know...as we speak scores of people across the country are setting out to drown themselves in their baths in hopeless misery and despair, but I'm only being honest.


I'm not a UK citizen.....but I also have no desire to live in Britain. Visit, sure, but not live there. Would rather live in Ireland or Canada or New Zealand.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I love your chest hair, maybe?


----------



## FSRJ (Jun 7, 2009)

If she said:
"I know this world isnt perfect.. i see that the rich get richer and the poor get poorer, I see major retailers giving expensive clothes away for free to celebrities with more money than sense but refusing to let a homeless person into their stores. I see how humans continue to use and abuse eachother for personal gain, putting money before people and profits before the the planet. I see the billions we spend on weapons designed to kill eachother while millions around the world suffer starvation and poverty. 
And although the stresses of life get to me sometimes, im not ready to give up... and you know... i want to be there with you.. at the end of days.. when our greed catches up with us.. when the earth is dying, the cities are burning, the economy is collapsing, when the birds stop singing and the night draws in... i want to hold your hand on a hillside beneath the stars, looking out over the chaos we as a species created.. i want to fall into oblivion with you.. and maybe.. if it feels right.. and i havnt got a headache.. i may even let you put your penis in me."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If she had a pulse... Oh and a nice smile.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

"excuse me, i'm lost. do you know where ______ is?" to which i'd then lead her to the nearest church, gag her and force her down the aisle for the fastest and most short planned wedding ever!!

lol.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Your perfect the way you are, and you are the most important thing to me. Thats all that i really require. Totally lame but hey i think thats about all any girl wants


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

brittneyblr said:


> Your perfect the way you are, and you are the most important thing to me. Thats all that i really require. Totally lame but hey i think thats about all any girl wants


i agree. my MCR thing was just a silly way of saying the same thing, bc most guys wouldn't put up with that


----------



## GoldenGray (Mar 22, 2009)

... If he said, "in twenty years gravity is going to kick in, your boobs are going to get floppy, my balls are going to be a scarey site, and we will probably steal glances at other attractive people when we go out to eat; but what matters most is the memory of how beautiful and stunning you look right now as I look into your eyes, and I realize I love you too much to ever let you go."


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

solitarymonkey said:


> "excuse me, i'm lost. do you know where ______ is?" to which i'd then lead her to the nearest church, gag her and force her down the aisle for the fastest and most short planned wedding ever!!
> 
> lol.


:lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

marry me GoldenGray  !!! Limited time offer only; be in quick... yeah right. :lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

if she said: "i want to do all your washing, cooking, cleaning, shopping, money earning and everything else you require of me to do! and i'll always, ALWAYS do it with a smile!"
i think it would be pretty hard to turn down 
on a serious note, she wouldnt have to say anything if her body (language) said it for her


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think I will ever get married. So he could say whatever he wanted and I still wouldn't marry him.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'd be banned from SAS if I filled in that blank publicly.


:haha


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I would marry a guy if said that he could stay faithful, doesn't want kids, loved me despite my eczema, could get along okay with my family, would be interested in biking on country roads, loves to cuddle in a tent, knows how to cook, is kind and patient and caring, someone who would be my friend first, we would need to be able to get along well and compromise on some things in the relationship, has dated me for four years, does not mind that I listen to the slow rock station while driving. 

Ultimately, say I do. Is willing to get married in a casual outdoorsy wedding in the Fall time.


----------

